# Trinity International University: Reformed or no?



## Romans922 (Oct 16, 2006)

I went to undergrad here and while at seminary, most people here think that this place is a reformed school mostly because all they really know from there is D.A. Carson b/c he came and spoke two years ago at our missions conference on the book of Revelation.

But as a whole, would you consider this place reformed? Why or why not?


----------



## SolaScriptura (Oct 16, 2006)

No, it isn't a Reformed school. It is the denominational school of the EFCA. Read their statement of faith... it ISN'T Reformed. 

They do have some PCA guys on campus (like VanGemeren) but they also have card-toting Arminians who are egalitarians (like Grant Osborne). 

They are Evengelical... with all that that phrase means.


----------



## Romans922 (Oct 16, 2006)

I know, I went to school there...hehe. Good analysis.


----------



## panicbird (Oct 16, 2006)

Is there a difference theologically between the Divinity School and the undergraduate program?

Lon


----------



## beej6 (Oct 16, 2006)

Reformed-friendly, maybe?


----------



## Romans922 (Oct 17, 2006)

I became a calvinist (PRAISE GOD) while going to the undergrad, no thanks to the undergrad program. It is somewhere between typical evangelical and liberal. 

The divinity program ranges from (in professors) slightly reformed to liberal. 

Emergent church infiltrating all.

At least that was my opinion when i was there until fall of 2004. I was wondering if it has changed much.


----------



## Covenant Joel (Nov 5, 2006)

So would anyone on the board here be able to comment on whether or not it would be a good/bad idea to go there to be an MA (Christian Studies or Intercultural Studies, from the Divinity School)? I know that VanGemeren is there, and he's solidly Reformed from what I understand. Is their program such that you would be able to really think through issues for yourself and would be comfortable being Reformed there?


----------

